# D. Desiccata breeding



## Andrew (Mar 2, 2005)

Ive got a quick question about breeding D. Desiccata's. It turns out I have 2 females, and 3 males. Should I slow down the males growth? Do the males of this species tend to grow a lot faster than the females?

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2005)

Na, not really, they usually have a similar growth rate, but if yiu do find that happening, then slow it down later on in thier life, as you could really alter thier sizes starting it early.


----------



## Andrew (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## MicroMantis (Mar 2, 2005)

Really, does that apply to other species as well?


----------



## gotmantids (Jul 8, 2005)

Andrew, my pregnant female D. Dessicata hasn't been eating, though I've tried moths &amp; crickets. Have you ever had this happen to yours ?


----------



## dino (Jul 8, 2005)

> Ive got a quick question about breeding D. Desiccata's. It turns out I have 2 females, and 3 males. Should I slow down the males growth? Do the males of this species tend to grow a lot faster than the females?Thanks,
> 
> Andrew


Andrew I thought you didn't have any mantids. :?


----------



## Jesse (Jul 8, 2005)

> > Ive got a quick question about breeding D. Desiccata's. It turns out I have 2 females, and 3 males. Should I slow down the males growth? Do the males of this species tend to grow a lot faster than the females?Thanks,
> >
> > Andrew
> 
> ...


Dino, maybe you should look at the date of his post, if you had you would notice it says March 1st. Maybe he doesn't have them now but he did then.


----------



## dino (Jul 8, 2005)

You don't have to point that out Jesse I already discussed this with Andrew.


----------



## Ian (Jul 9, 2005)

yeah jesse, cheers for pointing that out, I only just realised!

Cheers,

Ian


----------

